# https://uk.news.yahoo.com/suicide-sergeant-louise-gibson-hanged-herself-over-husbands



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

https://uk.news.yahoo.com/suicide-s...-herself-over-husbands-095034508.html#1D53JZn


Sounds like Thames Valley police were trying to turn a blind eye.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

But "it had nothing to do with you- it was just sex. I needed to feel..."


----------

